# DCC, TMCC, Legacy Questions...



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a couple questions and maybe you guys can give me some answers. Am I correct when I say that TMCC and Legacy are a trademark of Lionel? I have not seen a good website that explains the hows and why of these.

What are the correct definitions and why and when they are used? Advantages and disadvantages?
1. DCC

2. TMCC

3. Legacy


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

DCC is Digital Command Control. A general term for computer control train system.

Tmcc is the first Lionel version, Legacy is the newest.

Here under guide you can read up on the difference.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

MudbugnTX said:


> Am I correct when I say that TMCC and Legacy are a trademark of Lionel?


Yes, they are Lionel names... The MTH version of DCC is called Digital Command System (DCS) and Protosound 2.0 (PS2)...


----------



## MudbugnTX (Dec 28, 2009)

Kool, thanks for the replies. That cleared up the muddy water. So for someone wanting to expand their trains to most realistic and most control for trains and multiple trains, who is the best system to go with for say O scale and HO Scale?


----------

